# Need psu for my following pc config urgently



## thegodofwar (Mar 21, 2016)

My pc spec is amd fx 6300.
  4 into two ram of ddr3.
 Amd r9 390. 
One hdd rpm 5400
. One ethernet port. 
 3 usb hub.
 No optical drive. 
No overclocking will be done.
  One fan 80mm(not sure of it).  
My purpose is gaming for 1 hr daily but pc will be on 4 to 6 hrs daily


----------



## nac (Mar 21, 2016)

With reference to these two threads,
*forum.digit.in/graphic-cards/179528-graphics-cards-hierarchy-chart-psu-tables-2015-q2.html
*forum.digit.in/power-supply-cabinets-mods/184285-psu-suggestion-list-2015-q2.html

Seasonic S12 II Bronze 620 is bare minimum;
If you think it's better to have some head room, Antec True Power Classic 750 is good enough.


----------



## thegodofwar (Mar 22, 2016)

nac said:


> With reference to these two threads,
> *forum.digit.in/graphic-cards/179528-graphics-cards-hierarchy-chart-psu-tables-2015-q2.html
> *forum.digit.in/power-supply-cabinets-mods/184285-psu-suggestion-list-2015-q2.html
> 
> ...


 dear sir when i fed the above specs on powercalulator it showed i needed 450watt psu.. So i was planning on getting 650 watt. Ya the r9 390 says 750 is recommended but this gfx card is for extreme oc which i wont do.  So please suggest in 650 watt range thnk u


----------



## nac (Mar 22, 2016)

thegodofwar said:


> So please suggest in 650 watt range thnk u


I guess you didn't notice the other one...


> Seasonic S12 II Bronze 620


----------



## saikiasunny (Mar 25, 2016)

As nac suggested you can go for the Seasonic unit. It is a reliable company and PSU. 

I think you should be fine with a 550W unit if you don't intend to upgrade with another card any time soon.

If not the seasonic, then you can look out for the Rm Series from Corsair. Is a modular PSU with a gold rating and 5 years warranty.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 26, 2016)

As per your config you require 463w of power supply, So you can go with Seasonic S12II 620w + APC 1100VA UPS @ 12.4k

AMD FX-6300 3500 MHz Vishera AMD Radeon R9 390  - XOV PSU Calculato


----------

